# N64 Cd64 plus or Doctor V64?



## nikeymikey (Sep 4, 2011)

I have the chance to buy either a cd64 plus or a v64, but I am struggling to decide which one i should get. I have been scouring the net for info on both but it seems there is conflict as to which is best. 
Anybody out there have experience with either or both? I wanna make sure I get the right one


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Sep 4, 2011)

get this instead, it'll probably be cheaper or at least have less problems.
http://krikzz.com/ed64.html


----------



## indask8 (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes I would also recommend the ED64.

Of course if the price of  those old copier is really cheap (really lower than ED64 price) or if you like the nostalgia or collector value of those old copiers, you might still want to get one.


----------



## nikeymikey (Sep 4, 2011)

You guys have opened my eyes to something new with the Everdrive64, I knew about such carts for the SNES but not for the n64. The copiers in question are about double the price of the cart but are boxed with all manualsand both come with an N64 so the cart is a bargain, but I do love the nostalgia of the old stuff, already own a couple of Snes copiers (Super pro fighter, Supercom partner and a Doctor SF7 on it's way to me now) so I'll probably end up getting a cart and a copier. 

But I'd still like to know, Cd64+ or V64, which is better?


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 4, 2011)

Doesn't matter if it's a V64 or CD64

What does matter is how much ram those copiers have.

V64 came standard with only 128megabit (16MB) of ram and could be expanded to 256megabit (32MB)
Power Suply is bad, best to use a 3rth party powersuply with the same specifications
Here's a link to the user manual: http://defaced.co.uk/bung/support/v64_manual.htm

The CD64 units on the other hand had alot of connection issues and the software was bad, Also overheating issues cause of a bad powersuply
Same story about the RAM on the CD64 as on the V64

Both can't play the few bigger games like paper mario (This could be played on a V64Jr with 512megabits)

I own a V64 256mb, V64Jr 512mb CD64 256mb and a Z64 (and a few newer N64 flashkits)
I do preffer the Z64 with HDD in it but when it comes to the cd based backup units i would say, go for the V64


----------



## nikeymikey (Sep 4, 2011)

Both copiers have 256meg so that's not a problem. I was leaning towards the v64 anyway because it looks so much sexier, and your info has made that even more so. 

Thanks for the reply

If anyone else has anything to add then please feel free


----------



## thaddius (Sep 5, 2011)

I have a CD64 + and it's alright but I have a number of problems with it:
When connecting it to an N64 it takes a number of tries to get it to work; it needs to be plugged in constantly to maintain a save, unless it's a game that saves to a memory card (you can back up your save with a PC and a DOS program but it's needlessly complicated and requires a special adapter); leaving it plugged in seems hazardous because the system heats up like crazy while it's on, and; if the CD drive is not accessed within the first 10-30 seconds of it being on it will not read the CD until you reset it.

Don't get me wrong, I like the system, but from what I hear the V64 is a much better machine and is usually much more sought after. I do own a NEO Flash 64 cart and I prefer it to the CD64 + due to it's simplicity.


----------



## nikeymikey (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks thaddius, I had heard about the overheating problems of the Cd64, almost certain I will go for the v64 now. Anybody know of any good user guides for it as the manuals are in Chinese


----------



## DSAndi (Sep 16, 2011)

I got a V64 jr 512 and two CD 64+. 
I never had connections or overheating issues with any of the CD 64+ units. I think that was only with the first batch units and not the clear ones later. 
The CD64+ has a onscreen menü u can controll with a N64 controller. AFAIK the V64 didnt have that.
Beside that the CD 64 can play booth file types ( V64 or Z64 ) or convert em to the format you want it.
You wont need a PAL NTSC patcher because the unit does that on its own too if needed.
Save games will be saved to the cartrige that is inserted to boot up the whole thing, of course if the card has the wrong Saveram it will be lost as soon as you play an other game, reset or turn off the unit. You have also a saveram manager build in to copy save Ram to your Controller mempac for backup ( no need for DOS programms ). Its also possible to use a Memory cartrige at the top of the N64 but i never had that, i think it was popular with the V64 also.
Games that need the Controller mempack will work anyway.
The CD 64 has a build in Bootemu and is also able to load and boot a written boot emu up.
The CD 64 has also build in cheats for a lot games and a search engine for cheats if you have the Ram Expansion installed on the N64.
The CD64 uses normal Edo ram up to 32 MB the V64 does use specific ram you wont be able to replace that easy if it breaks ( nowadays finding edo ram will be hard too haha )
Overall i would say the CD64 beats the V64 on many things.
The only flaw of the CD64 for me is the limit of the Ram it can use so you cant play Games higher then 32 MB ( 256 Mbit ) and you cant put on a HDD. But that issues has the V64 too. 
If you also have knowlege to electronics its kinda easy to prevent overheating on booth units if needed.
By the way back then there where some windows programms you could use to save gamesaves or even the game backup to PC. One good was Rtool written by blagbag. It also has the real name, county and size of the Rom displayed and a ips patcher build in. It did support all popular Backupunits.

Im wondering that someone that actually owns this unit dont have a clue on its capabilitys and software you can use on PC......


----------



## thaddius (Sep 17, 2011)

DSAndi said:
			
		

> I never had connections or overheating issues with any of the CD 64+ units. I think that was only with the first batch units and not the clear ones later.


The clear one is the CD64+. The regular CD64 was black and it had less RAM.


----------



## DSAndi (Sep 19, 2011)

I know so should ive said i had a black CD64 and a clear black CD64+ ? 
Nah i did upgrade the black Cd64 with more ram (32 MB Edo ) and put in the latest firmware when an upgrade was availeble.
the Menü was the same and showed CD64+ then.
As far as i remember i did open up booth units and booth looked the same, might be i already gotten a CD64+ only in a black shell. 
So it makes no difference at all if its a CD64 or a CD64+.
by the way the black cover fits colorwise better to a normal N64.

Im not sure but i think even on the right side of the black unit its printed CD64 plus, only the box did say CD64.


----------



## C-Kronos (Oct 12, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend the ED64 AT ALL. It's worse than the Neo Myth 64, even though you have to spend nearly 300 dollars to get flash memory support.

The ED64 doesn't work on consoles made after 1998, this was proven due to examination by several N64 devs. Marshallh has even noticed the flaw in the ED64, besides the crap components used in it. Marshall's 64drive is made with top-notch quality components, and lacks any design flaws.

Just because the ED64 is the cheapest modern cart solution, doesn't mean it's better, in this case, you get what you pay for, and that means cheap == buggy crap that's likely to die in a few months, it has horrible support, crap updates, the developer is from the Ukraine just trying to release a cheap product to steal marshall's customers, he doesn't speak proper English, so don't expect timely and coherent support ( I've chatted with him over at assemblergames several times, he completely butchers the English language.

I personally own the 64drive, and I've seen the ED64 and Neo Myth 64 in person, and I can tell you they pale in comparison to the 64drive.
The following video is a demonstration video I made not long after I received my 64drive. It's 10 minutes long, so I hope you enjoy. I made this video the day I got my 64drive, and got the 6105 CIC working.

64drive Demonstration

The video is a little shaky since I don't have steady hands, but I recorded it with my Galaxy S Vibrant, and uploaded it to YouTube the day I got my 64drive. Trust me, it's a 1,000 times better than anything else you can get, and that includes the old copiers made by BUNG. Personally, the ED64 makes me sick, and I wouldn't support it's developer even if I were paid to, he's a bit petty since the only reason he released his product was to steal marshall's customers, and basically copied some of the stuff he did. I wouldn't be surprised if he copied some of the 64drive's prototype schematics from the benheck forums.

Also, the Neo Myth 64 costs nearly 300 to have all the stuff required for flash memory support such as SD, and the ED64 has SD and USB support, and his USB support is horribly bugged. Compare the PCBs of all the carts, and you'll notice that the 64drive rev2 (The revision that just recently was publicly released) blows all of them away. Heck, the 64drive is using a cyclone2 chip, and if you know anything about that stuff, you'll know it's benefits.


----------

